# What’s in your home kitchen, and what’s it worth?



## ian (Nov 6, 2019)

Let’s say excluding major appliances (stove/refrigerators, etc...) and renovations. I bet there are some of you out there with just ridiculous numbers. Might be an amusing conversation. This is inspired by a post by @Michi in another thread.

I’ll start, with some general estimates.

Expensive(ish) stuff — Mixer, SV machine, Thermapen, Breville Toaster Oven, Vitamix, Coffee Machine, Coffee grinder: around $1400

Pots and pans — 3 cast iron, 1 carbon, 5 stainless, 3 nonstick, 1 dutch oven, $500, say

Knives — Catcheside nakiri, Mizuno KS, Uraku stainless gyuto, Uraku 150 petty in W#2, Mazaki 180 petty, Shun paring, crap paring, Tojiro $15 bread knife: around $1400

Stones — King 300, 800, Gesshin stone set, Chosera 800, Gesshin 3000 s&g, small aizu: around $500

Cutting boards — one endgrain, couple edge grain, hi soft and one plastic: $250

Cooking and table utensils — maybe $150 total?

Assorted cheap stuff — waffle maker, food processor, mini food processor or spice chopper or whatever, pizza stone and peels: $200ish?

All the stuff I’m forgetting: $200?

Total: around $4500?

Anyway, that was a fun exercise. Maybe I just wanted to know my own numbers rather than all yours. If you want to figure out your own numbers too, feel free to use this thread for motivation!


----------



## riba (Nov 6, 2019)

Please add your address too


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 6, 2019)

haha, will you pay me for my time to do an inventory? You listed 1-2 cabinets' worth, and we have a few more cabinets then that. The byproduct of having both adults in the house being into cooking, and having built their own full kitchens before marrying in their early 40s, and not having a kid until mid-40s. And when my wife moved in, we gave away about one kitchen worth of pots, pans, utensils, etc.

Oh, and maybe you should add cookbooks to the inventory list?


----------



## ian (Nov 6, 2019)

WildBoar said:


> haha, will you pay me for my time to do an inventory? You listed 1-2 cabinets' worth, and we have a few more cabinets then that. The byproduct of having both adults in the house being into cooking, and having built their own full kitchens before marrying in their early 40s, and not having a kid until mid-40s. And when my wife moved in, we gave away about one kitchen worth of pots, pans, utensils, etc.
> 
> Oh, and maybe you should add cookbooks to the inventory list?




Dude, this thread is for you, not me! You should give me a commission for the inspiration to do an inventory. 

I guess cookbooks would add another $500 to my estimate. I consider them a living room item that I glance through once in a while for inspiration, though, not a kitchen item. I never use them in the kitchen, except when baking.


----------



## gman (Nov 6, 2019)

similar amount on stones, small appliances, utensils, and misc.

a little more on knives (have 10 in rotation).

but waaaaaay more on pots and pans. 3 carbon, 2 cast iron, 5 enameled iron, 1 enameled steel, 6 stainless steel, 2 ceramic non-stick

maybe 7k total, idk.


----------



## MowgFace (Nov 6, 2019)

Super fun thread. Thanks OP!

Just like WildBoar, my girlfriend and I are both into cooking, and combined 2 fully stocked kitchens when we moved in together. Got rid of a ton of stuff, also hoarding other stuff that either has sentimental or “hoarder value.”

Non-major Appliances — Mixer, Anova SV, Microwave, Toaster, Thermapen, Vitamix, Nespresso, Coffee grinder, Spice Grinder, Food Processor: *~ $1500*

Pots and pans — 2 Enamel CI Dutch Ovens, 4 Cast Iron, 12 Stainless, 2 Carbon, 2 Non-stick 4-5 Misc: *~$1300*


Knives — 2 Tojiro Bread, 240 Konosuke HD, 240 Kohetsu AS, 240 Gesshin Ginga, 240 Gengetsu, 240 Itinomonn KU, 240 Itinomonn StainLESS, 240 Tanaka Dammy, 240 Goko, 240 Tsukiji Masamoto, 240 En Ginsanko, 240 Wakui, 240 Wakui Nashiji, 240/210 Yamawaku Yanagiba, 210 Kaeru, 210 Tsukiji Masamoto, 210 Ashi Ginga, 210 Masahiro 210, 210 Tojiro KU, 210 Dao Vua, 210 Tojiro Zen Petty, 180 Tanaka Dammy, 180 Tanaka G3, 180, Yoshihiro G3 Santoku, 180 Tojiro Deba, 150 Tanaka VG10 Petty, 135 Yoshihiro Petty, 135 Tojiro Zen Petty, Shun Parer, 8” Nogent, 3” Nogent Parer, *~$3500*

Stones — Gesshin 220, Beston 500, King 800, Red Brick 1000, Gesshin 2000, Green Brick 2000, JNS Synth Blue Aoto, JNS Synth Red Aoto, Khao Men, Suehiro Rika, Gesshin 5000 King 6000: ~*$550*

Cutting boards — End Grain, Edge Grain, Boos Edge Grain Small, Large Poly, assorted bamboo and poly: *~ $350*

Cooking and table utensils — *~$300*

Assorted Hoarded items* - ~$250*

Assorted cheap stuff — Random appliances, Cooking tools, *~$200*


All the stuff I’m forgetting: *~$300*

Total: around *$8250*


----------



## Jaszer13 (Nov 8, 2019)

I mean, just in knives i'm about a Honda civic in.

I started typing the prices, but became depressed. I need a new hobby.


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 8, 2019)

Jaszer13 said:


> I mean, just in knives i'm about a Honda civic in.


What year and trim level? There is a W I D E variation in those values 

Yeah, for my new hobby a couple years ago I got into watches. My advice? Stick with knives!


----------



## Jaszer13 (Nov 8, 2019)

WildBoar said:


> What year and trim level? There is a W I D E variation in those values
> 
> Yeah, for my new hobby a couple years ago I got into watches. My advice? Stick with knives!




Lol, let's say a 2019 EX Base.

I also dabble a bit in the realm of horology. Currently rocking a bubble back. I actually enjoy collecting time pieces a bit more as it's easier to justify (long term ROI).


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 8, 2019)

What's everyone's address? You can post it here or message me. Thanks


----------



## bahamaroot (Nov 8, 2019)

Much more than I ever imagined....


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 8, 2019)

I dunno where to begin so not an exhaustive list, just some that come to mind (not including knives/stones)

Excalibur commercial dehydrator

Demeyere Atlantis cookware… 21 piece “set”

Lodge cast iron from 3.5” to 15” skillet and DO… probably 15+ pieces, would have to count

DeBuyer Mineral B carbon steel pans from 12cm to 36cm including crepe, grill and “country” pans… probably 10 of them 

Staub enamel cast iron, various styles… 10-11 pieces

Vitamix CIA pro

Bamix pro

Yamada wok


----------



## Michi (Nov 9, 2019)

It all depends on whether we count the actual kitchen cabinetry and built-in appliances (fridge, range hood, dishwasher, etc). Just for those, I'm out of pocket by about AUD 55,000. There is easily another AUD 30,000 on top of that in glassware, cutlery, knives, small appliances, pots, pans, utensils, etc.


----------



## LostHighway (Nov 10, 2019)

I'll play but this may be a partial thread hijack.

Cookware: 4 fry pans of various sizes, 2 saute pans, 4 sauce pans, 2 stock pots, pressure cooker, several pieces of specialty cookware (terrine, au gratin, ...), 3 Dutch Ovens and a griddle. All-Clad, Le Creuset and cast iron make up the vast majority of these.

Tea kettle

Bakeware: too much to inventory

Cutting boards: one end grain cherry, one Hi-Soft, and 2 poly

Coffee: roaster, grinder, vacuum pot/syphon, AeroPress, French press, Chemex, Melitta, and Kalitta HA 185 plus various thermal carafes and mugs/bottles

Small appliances: I'm in the unusual position of having a wife who hates most small appliances. Microwave, immersion blender, toaster, and mixer. Our counter top blender died and needs to be replaced. I sometimes pine for a food processor.

Odd and ends: Thermapen (can't live without it), mandoline, salad spinner, various graters, whisks, multiple bench scrapers, spatulas, cooking spoons, strainers and collanders

Stones: Nub****a 180, JNS 300, Shapton Glass 500, Shapton Pro 2K, Umajiyama. I'm mulling other JNATS, the JNS or JKI faux nats, and a 5 to 6k synthetic (JKI s & g, Shapton or Arashiyama). I also have an EdgePro Apex with Nub****a Bamboo 220 black, Shapton Glass 500, 1k, & 4K, and Shapton Pro 2K

Knives: mix of old Wusthof Classic (probably 8 - 10 total), a couple Victornox, 240 carbon gyuto (actual 225), 210 carbon gyuto (actual 215), 180 stainless gyuto in progress, 185 carbon santoku/bunka, 175 carbon bunka (very different profile), and 165 carbon tall petty/mini gyuto. I also have tentative orders in for a 205 stainless gyuto, a 225 - 230 san mai carbon gyuto, and possibly a 150 -155 stainless tall petty/mini gyuto.

I did have a full home brewing set up but that was jettisoned in the last move.

I'm not at all interested in prices/value and only partially interests in marques. However, I am very interested in what you most use/value or things you own but could give up with little or no pain?


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Nov 10, 2019)

Michi said:


> It all depends on whether we count the actual kitchen cabinetry and built-in appliances (fridge, range hood, dishwasher, etc). Just for those, I'm out of pocket by about AUD 55,000. There is easily another AUD 30,000 on top of that in glassware, cutlery, knives, small appliances, pots, pans, utensils, etc.



My kitchen in my current place is pretty low end, although I have decent cookware and a few cool things, probably not more than $10k plus the same in knives and stones. But I might say count the range, fridge, and dishwasher but not the sink, hood, or cabinets — a relative of mine spent a million dollars on a kitchen remodel and more than 3/4 of that is now part of the house. Probably a good third, maybe half, of it was labor cost too.

edit: whoops, didn’t see where the OP clearly laid out these parameters


----------



## ian (Nov 10, 2019)

GorillaGrunt said:


> My kitchen in my current place is pretty low end, although I have decent cookware and a few cool things, probably not more than $10k plus the same in knives and stones. But I might say count the range, fridge, and dishwasher but not the sink, hood, or cabinets — a relative of mine spent a million dollars on a kitchen remodel and more than 3/4 of that is now part of the house. Probably a good third, maybe half, of it was labor cost too.
> 
> edit: whoops, didn’t see where the OP clearly laid out these parameters



The OP is fine with OT.


----------



## podzap (Nov 10, 2019)

There's a lot of stuff in my home kitchen and it's worth what it's worth!


----------



## megapuff5 (Nov 13, 2019)

Sous vide machine, Searzall & blowtorch, stand mixer, vitamix, food processor, steam toaster oven, microwave, polyscience vacuum sealer, smoking gun, spice grinder, waffle maker, muffin maker, ice cream machine, dehydrator, pressure cooker, thermapen, iSi, 4 well seasoned cast iron (2 were my grandma's) all clad 9 piece set, 3 non stick , wok, le cruset Dutch oven, 25ish quart stock pot, boardsmith and boos cutting boards, large poly cutting board, pizza stone, misc kitchen/cooking tools.

Hattori KD gyuto, petty, and santuko, HHH gyuto, Carter Damascus petty, nenox gyuto with custom handle, couple cleavers, Mercer bread knife, zwilling boning knife, CJA scorpion laser, some misc victorinox & whustof blades, Shun pairing and chef knife, Japanese boning knife, glestian chefs knife, i got more knives but that's all I can remember now.. cant image what it's all worth.


----------



## K813zra (Nov 13, 2019)

Hum..knives and stones aside, because that is where the money is, I really might not have too much.

8qt stockpot, 6qt dutch oven, 5qt suate pan, 4 and 2qt sauce pans. 12 and 10 inch lodge cast iron and a 9.5 inch mauviel carbon pan. One 14 inch carbon paella pan. Various mixing bowls, sheet pans, cake tins, pie pans etc. A mixer, blender, a food processor, a toaster, a microwave and an instant pot. I have my utensils as well. Honestly, that is about it. 

That will not come out to much as my pots are all Cuisinart multiclad pro, cheap. None of the other stuff is expensive either. My blenders etc are all clearance from wlamart, alid, tjmaxx etc. Utensiles come from an Amish bakery supply or restaurant supply stores and are dirt cheap. Things like pyrex and other baking glass come from yard sales and flemarkets. I think the most expensive thing on the list is my stock pot, I think it was $80 but that ties the instant pot but I bought neither of those. Both were gifts...lol. 

So, my total is likely less than some of you pay for a custom knife. That is, excluding knives and stones which won't add up to as much as you might think either. I buy off sized ugly stones, for example. What can I say, I am cheap when I can be.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 13, 2019)

odd thread. what's next? talking about our salaries?

i have a mish-mash of random stuff. hardly expensive. i might be up near, $239.58 by now. baller!


----------



## ian (Nov 13, 2019)

boomchakabowwow said:


> odd thread. what's next? talking about our salaries?
> 
> i have a mish-mash of random stuff. hardly expensive. i might be up near, $239.58 by now. baller!



Yea, it’s true what you say about the thread. I posted it just because I was interested to tabulate what I’d spent in my own kitchen and making a thread was good motivation. It didn’t feel like bragging since I was pretty sure I was far below average for people on this forum. After the fact, though, the dollar amounts that others have posted are much less interesting to me, whereas the lists of things people have in their kitchens are often fascinating. So maybe the cost part of the thread is only of interest to the poster.


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 13, 2019)

I have at least 75 bottles of liquor in my home kitchen. Ranges from moonshine to crap a college kid would drink because that is all they can afford, to fancy-smancy sipping liquors form various parts of europe. Plus some boutique gins, etc. At least half of it came from my parents' old house over 10 years ago. And 95% of that stuff is at least 40 years old now. What's it all worth? Probably about $100 on the street (I sell to the local elementary school kids -- they don't have much money)


----------



## gman (Nov 14, 2019)

for me this thread is an interesting exercise in perspective, and shouldn't be taken as bragging. i'm sure i'm not the only one on the board who's had non-knife nut friends criticize them for spending too much on knives. when i did my tally i realized that i've actually spent more on pots and pans than knives, and that is almost certainly the case for many home cooks, many of wh0m wouldn't flinch at spending $400 on a dutch oven but wouldn't spend over $100 on a knife. if this was really just about how much money we have to spend, we'd be counting large appliances, cabinetry, countertops, etc, but as i understood it that wasn't the point at all.


----------



## ian (Nov 14, 2019)

gman said:


> for me this thread is an interesting exercise in perspective, and shouldn't be taken as bragging. i'm sure i'm not the only one on the board who's had non-knife nut friends criticize them for spending too much on knives. when i did my tally i realized that i've actually spent more on pots and pans than knives, and that is almost certainly the case for many home cooks, many of wh0m wouldn't flinch at spending $400 on a dutch oven but wouldn't spend over $100 on a knife. if this was really just about how much money we have to spend, we'd be counting large appliances, cabinetry, countertops, etc, but as i understood it that wasn't the point at all.



Careful, it sounds like you’re turning this thread into an excuse for all of us to spend more on knives!


----------



## Bert2368 (Nov 14, 2019)

Two old chairs, and half a candle, 
One old jug without a handle-- 

These were all his worldly goods, 
In the middle of the woods, 
These were all his worldly goods, 
Of the Yonghy-Bonghy-Bo, 
Of the Yonghy-Bonghy Bo.


----------



## LostHighway (Nov 14, 2019)

boomchakabowwow said:


> odd thread. what's next? talking about our salaries?
> 
> i have a mish-mash of random stuff. hardly expensive. i might be up near, $239.58 by now. baller!



I think that is a fair point. I'm interested in what people find useful in the kitchen, not the monetary value.


----------



## Michi (Nov 15, 2019)

ian said:


> Careful, it sounds like you’re turning this thread into an excuse for all of us to spend more on knives!


Excuse for what?


----------



## Leeeeena (Nov 15, 2019)

I'm in a slightly weird position, as I'm kind of splitting my time between two kitchens. Bought a house with my ex/best friend in 2016, but moved in with my current boyfriend about a year ago. Since I'm the driving force behind most of the kitchen purchasing decisions in both locations, I guess I'll just combine everything here. Prices are EXTREMELY approximate.

Expensive-ish: $3000
2 Breville toaster ovens, 2 Anova sous vide, Weston vacuum sealer, Breville fast slow cooker, T-Fal pressure cooker, 2 Thermapens, 2 Cuisinart food processors, 2 microwaves, 3 SodaStreams (probably 15 bottles), Lazy Susan (2 large, 3 small), 3 SimpleHuman trash cans

Knives: $1000
A beautiful Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan ZDP knife I just bought from GorillaGrunt, 1 Shun, 3 assorted nakiri, Victorinox Fibrox, 6? Victorinox paring knives, 3-4 ceramic knives, a cheapie cleaver, Wusthof block set

Pots and pans: $1300
5-6? miscellaneous Staub pieces, 3-4 carbon steel, 5-6 All-Clad stainless, 5-6 nonstick, 4-ish Lodge cast iron pieces, 1 wok

Stones: $600?
I don't remember what my best friend bought, but he has about 4-5 nice Japanese stones, I think mostly Chosera?, 1 grinder and accessories

Cutting boards: $250
2-1/4" thick end grain, 2 plastic, a bunch of thin ones for cutting/scooping

Dishes/storage: $1000
An insane amount of Corelle, an equally insane amount of Snapware glass storage containers, Vollrath bowls in assorted sizes (25?), assorted glassware

Cheap stuff: $400
cheapie vacuum sealer, 4-5 sets of utensils, mini food processor, stick blender, 2 hand mixers, coffee accessories, mandoline, tons of spatulas, blowtorch, graters, dish racks, water filters, baking pans/racks/mats, food scale, 4 wood serving trays

Other: several hundred dollars' worth

Since this is a knife forum, I'd be remiss not to mention that all three of us have pretty significant pocket knife collections as well.


----------



## YumYumSauce (Nov 19, 2019)

These are the main things in my kitchen: Refurb vitamix/kitchen aid, ice cream maker, isi whip, all clad saute+frying pan, korin med konro, various kitchen utensils, paella pan, lodge cast iron, le cruset dutch oven, home depot torch. 

For what I do, I think Im pretty set. The next things I want to aquire are vac sealer, wok burner, end grain cutting board, pressure cooker, prep table, deep fryer, dehydrator, and always more knives.


----------



## mille162 (Nov 20, 2019)

What is it all worth...maybe $500 total if I write really good descriptions and take fancy pictures on ebay...what did it cost me to acquire all this...$10k?, $15k?, I think we don’t keep track for a reason...I have $200 of Kunz spoons alone, lol. I found this forum because of the “Kitchen” and not specifically the “knife” [emoji16]


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Nov 20, 2019)

hopefully this is relevant....I don't have all the cooking toys, but I have this....

well I "had" this, now the house belongs to the ex-wife, This was purchased and installed in 2012, It took 2 guys more or less an entire day to install. This was back when I had money 
Of course the cabinets were custom made to fit and were installed first.

2 separate freestanding units with their own separate power, at the time I believe this was the only brand/model with hidden hinges.
Thermador Freedom Columns - about $10K all in....cabinets extra


----------



## Alexec (Nov 29, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## Anton (Nov 29, 2019)

This may not be the smartest thread on an open forum with lots of sales packages including your home address...


----------



## Bert2368 (Nov 30, 2019)

Anton said:


> This may not be the smartest thread on an open forum with lots of sales packages including your home address...



Yes.

Could we do a parallel thread to this one: What's in your freezers & pantries and what are these contents worth? Then I could give up my day job and take up jacking your private kitchens & liquor cabinets/wine cellars full time...

I would die overweight but very happy, I suspect.


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 30, 2019)

M1k3 said:


> What's everyone's address? You can post it here or message me. Thanks


----------



## madelinez (Nov 30, 2019)

If someone manages to steal that fridge they deserve it.


----------



## ian (Nov 30, 2019)

Somehow I feel pretty safe, knowing that most forums members already have everything I have.


----------



## Paraffin (Nov 30, 2019)

I almost made a list, but then decided it's kinda silly when we all have different financial resources, we're all different ages and phases of life, some live alone, and some are in relationships with another cook which doubles the interest and how much you can justify putting into kitchen gear. All of that matters.

When I was single in my 20's, all the kitchen gear I cared about would fit in one kitchen drawer.

Now, I think I could fit everything in the full-size bed of my pickup truck, but it would be a tight squeeze. I've had more money to work with as I got older, collected some of this stuff over many years and now I'm in my mid 60's with a wife who cares about kitchen gear as much as I do. The trash is gone, the good stuff that lasts and is useful stays. The best of it -- like the stainless-clad heavy copper Falk pots and pans, maybe that old KitchenAid mixer that refuses to die -- still works, and is basically heirloom stuff to pass on to the kids when we're gone.

They'll get the Japanese knives too, although they'll ruin them, because in spite of my best efforts, none of them want to take the trouble to learn how to sharpen kitchen knives. Kids these days...


----------



## Michi (Dec 1, 2019)

Paraffin said:


> Kids these days...


Yeah. Especially my own. No idea whom they got that from…


----------

